# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  04/06/2008 - Blanket Monster Under the Bed!

## The Cusp

This is a recurring dream I ofter have.  They're pretty creepy.

*My Old Friend, the Blanket Stealer*
*Clarity*: 8/10
*Importance*: 5/10
*Sleep*: Poor

I'm laying *in bed* when I notice my *comforter* is down near my feet.  It's a little *chilly*, and as I'm about to pull the blanket back up, it slowly gets *pulled* towards the foot of my bed.  Not wanting to lost my blanket to the Blanket Stealer, I dive and grab the blanket just before it gets pulled over the foot of my bed.  But the pull is so *strong,* it pulls me right over the edge of the bed along with my blanket.

I'm pulled over the foot of my bed head first and my head hits the ground while my legs are still in bed.  I see my arm holding onto the blanket has been pulled under the bed.  I worry the unknown creature under the bed might bite me, then get brave and reach around under the bed trying to *grab* whatever is there.  I don't feel anything under the bed, but I can *hear* it.

I begin to make a *hissing/growling* noise every time I exhale in an effort to *intimidate* this creature, listening for it to get close enough to grab.  As I lay there focusing intently on the sounds of the monster beneath my bed, growling at it, someone (either my mother or my brother) walks into the room *surprising me*.  They *scare* the living shit out of me, and I wake up.

Makes sense that the Blanket Stealer would be back.  Now that the weather is warming up, I'm always casting off excess blankets when it's too warm, then pulling them back up once I get too cold.  

My last blanket stealer dream:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=500
(Actually that one he was after my pillow!)

And the one before that: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...&postcount=342

----------


## Out of the Blue

Oh damn, man. I had simmilar dreams/hypnogogia nightmares when I was a little kid.

Pretty sure it was hypnogogia though because I was awake. Only I heard something calling my name, and felt like my feet were being pulled off the bed (SP?). That frightened me for so long as a child. Man.

----------


## The Cusp

> Oh damn, man. I had simmilar dreams/hypnogogia nightmares when I was a little kid.
> 
> Pretty sure it was hypnogogia though because I was awake. Only I heard something calling my name, and felt like my feet were being pulled off the bed (SP?). That frightened me for so long as a child. Man.



Grabbing your feet!?!?!?  That's so much worse!  

My blanket stealer showed up again last night, pulled me right under the bed!!!   http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...postcount=1104

----------


## Out of the Blue

Yeah, for many years after that I always slept cross-legged, so nothing could grab them.

----------


## The Cusp

That's actually pretty funny!

----------


## apachama

I like the picture. Interesting dream, there.

----------

